# 25 Brilliant Images of Rare Beauty



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 29, 2015)

“The older I get, the more I see how women are described as having gone mad, when what they’ve actually become is knowledgable and powerful and f#$%ing furious.” ~ Sophie Heawood

​What is it to be truly _wild_?
Free?
Foolish?
Joyous?
To laugh in the face of impermanence and flash her your brave, beating heart?

Read the rest of the article and check out the photos here: This is for the Wild Ones 25 Brilliant Images of Rare Beauty. elephant journal


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice piece.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

